# Acer palmatum



## Hakone (Apr 13, 2011)

Acer palmatum natzu midori a




Acer palmatum osakazuki




Acer palmatum sangokaku


----------



## Shiva (Apr 13, 2011)

I wish I could grow these. They're not even borderline in my climatic zone (4b)


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2011)

Too cool, these maple leaves!!! Are the trees small (bonsai-like) or normal growing? Jean


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 13, 2011)

Mine barely hangs on here in Cape Town. The summers are too hot and dry for my little bonsai and the winters don't get cold enough... but it has been hanging in there now since 1997.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 13, 2011)

Fabulous plant.... You have a nice collection!

As said Shiva, they are often difficult to grow for many of us in Quebec. But I have one that seems to be happy just because it is so small that snow cover protects it in winter.


----------



## Marc (Apr 13, 2011)

High on my list for when I'm going to redo the garden next year.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice plants! I have a green one, 'Viridis' I believe, in my front yard.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I wish I could grow these. They're not even borderline in my climatic zone (4b)



There are a few barely in mine (5). I don't dare...


----------

